# Q3 Gets the TAG Treatment!! // Vossen Wheels x Remus Exhaust x H&R Suspension



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Courtesy of Tag Motorsports!!*

*











Hey all, we wanted to share this recent project with you. This is a brand new Q3 that came to us in the hopes that we could add our signature TAG Motorsports flare to it. Needless to say, we did just that. After looking at a few different wheel styles we selected the all new Vossen VFS-6 Flow Forged wheels in 20" Knowing that there was sure to be a bit of a gap given the nature of the car, we also opted to install a set of H and R Street Performance coil overs. They gave the car a fantastic drop to clean up the stance. We did add a set of spacers to get the stance just right. 




























To finish off the rest of the aggressive look, we added our in house TAG Motorsports Blackout Cosmetic package. For this particular build, that was inclusive of the front and rear rings, front grille, and lightly smoked tail lenses. We also added our Painted reflector package to get rid of those ugly orange North American reflectors. 

To add some grunt, and free up a few more ponies we finished the car off with an excellent product from Remus. The axle back Sport exhaust with the street race tips gave the car a great look, and a nice little tone without being overzealous. All in all, this came out to be a great little crossover! 

2017 Audi Q3 Complete Mod List:
-TAG Motorsports Blackout Cosmetic Package
-TAG Motorsports Painted reflectors
-TAG Blacked out Grille
-TAG smoked lenses
-ST Wheel Spacers
-20" Vossen VFS6 in Gloss Graphite Finish
-H and R Street Performance Coil overs
-Remus Sport Exhaust with Street Race Tips

















































































































































If you have any questions at all about anything that you see here, or any of the products that we offer, feel free to PM me, or email me HERE.
​*[/SIZE]


----------

